# Cupboards/Units



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello,
I was hoping to find suggestions for good wall units/cupboards that I could use in my garage? I understand that a lot of people use kitchen units, but I am really looking for something metal. 
Ideally after something that will cover a width of 1200mm, and/or 2 x800mm and not too deep (c.200/250mm would be great).

What are people using they like and would recommend?

Thank you


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

I use these guy's 
Awesome quality, I have two of the huge long workbenches with draws on castors and 3 years old still look brand new but get used almost daily plus 3 cabinets at work also.

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/garage-equipment/tool-chests-cabinets


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Check out big dug for workbench's and eBay for metal office cabinets.

Its what I used when I did mine


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks both -
I think I looked at SGS stuff previously. Seemed nice but very little in the way of wall units specifically (great for modular and cabinet solutions though).
Yeah, I use to have metal offcie cupboards - really good/sturdy, but need wall mounted units now.
Cheers


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

sye73 said:


> Thanks both -
> I think I looked at SGS stuff previously. Seemed nice but very little in the way of wall units specifically (great for modular and cabinet solutions though).
> Yeah, I use to have metal offcie cupboards - really good/sturdy, but need wall mounted units now.
> Cheers


Check out sealey superline and Stanley wall cabinets at Costco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Office surplus and 30 quid of vinyl

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423732


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got six of these mounted above some metal office units which I've fitted worktop on.

https://www.kaiserkraft.co.uk/cupbo...board/hx
[MEDIA=flickr]2kmkZqa[/MEDIA]
Mark


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Mark, they look alright. Really nice set-up you have there - The units are a little smaller than I would have liked but the way you've arranged them is great. 
It might be a little pricey for the half/dozen i'd probably need though


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have some Stanley units which can be wall or floor mounted. The middle 2 are metal doors (wrapped in silver to match the others) and the other 2 are plastic.
The downside with metal units is in winter if there's no heating you'll get condensation so if anything metal is inside means possible rust - i run a de-humidifier most of the year to help with that.
These units were bought from Halfords and Rial online a while ago
The wall cabinet is from Ebay - the doors were white so were also wrapped


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for your post. 
Yes, I hear what you say re condensation etc - I had thought about the possibility of a dehumidifier but thought running it regularly would be expensive.
Units look nice


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice set up you have there :thumb:


Mark


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

sye73 said:


> Thanks for your post.
> Yes, I hear what you say re condensation etc - I had thought about the possibility of a dehumidifier but thought running it regularly would be expensive.
> Units look nice


I was told to run my de-humidifer works out around 5-7p per hour

https://byemould.com/meaco-dd8l-compact-dehumidifier-review/


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers robby71
Yeah, that's consistent with what I'd heard. I think my reluctance to purchase one was not only the massive difference in purchase price between units, but even at 7p/hour it'd potentially cost me £600/year to run..


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

sye73 said:


> Cheers robby71
> Yeah, that's consistent with what I'd heard. I think my reluctance to purchase one was not only the massive difference in purchase price between units, but even at 7p/hour it'd potentially cost me £600/year to run..


During summer i only run mine after i've washed the car and intend to wax it the next day as it helps dry the nooks and crannies overnight. During winter i leave it on most of the time to dry the car and keep moisture at bay in the garage (hate damp cold tools). The rest of the year i'll leave it on overnight if i've put the car away wet and switch it off in the morning when i get the car out to go to work.
It's handy to have if you wash the seats in the car as it can be left in the rear footwell to dry it out or can be used in the house after washing carpets, etc

For the garage i use a silicon hose running into a drain hole in the side door for continuous drain as if you use the in built drawer when it's full it switches off


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers for the information.
I've been looking at a couple of options and the dessicant variety seem better suited to garages. However, these are more expensive to run so I need to somehow work out likely running costs over an average year. I suspect that between Oct and Feb it'll be on almost continually, where I can probably half that usage over the remaining months.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Many years ago i had the old type (refrigerant) which would absorb the damp/ freeze it on coils then melt it into the bucket - that lasted maybe 6 months in the garage and was noisy and probably was very expensive to run.
The Deco i have now is small enough not to get in the way (old 1 was like a mini fridge) and has so far lasted maybe 5 years?
I remove the filter on the back and give it a wipe with a damp microfibre every now and then and apart from that i just switch it on and off and it's so reliable.
I've never tried to work out how much it costs to run over the year as it does its job and stops my tools, etc from getting rusty from the condensation so money saved there 

https://www.meaco.com/collections/home-dehumidifiers/products/meaco-dd8l-junior-dehumidifier


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

That does seem like a good solution overall - reliability being a key consideration
Intersting that the link you've provided is one of the two I've been considering


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the Ecoair desiccant dehumidifier. I run it all the time and have never thought about the running cost.
It does its job so why worry!
I am on the 2nd one, the first one lasted for 5 years and I sent it back for repair outside of warranty. They replied to say it was uneconomical to repair but sent me a new one. 
I paid for a fixed price repair and the collection delivery cost of about £85 in total. Couldn't fault their service to be honest. The new one is working well.
I bought it direct from Ecoair on ebay.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ECOAIR-D...734920&hash=item42273b8b3c:g:DUwAAOSwct5f4JvS


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

robby71 said:


> I have some Stanley units which can be wall or floor mounted. The middle 2 are metal doors (wrapped in silver to match the others) and the other 2 are plastic.
> The downside with metal units is in winter if there's no heating you'll get condensation so if anything metal is inside means possible rust - i run a de-humidifier most of the year to help with that.
> These units were bought from Halfords and Rial online a while ago
> The wall cabinet is from Ebay - the doors were white so were also wrapped


Like Robby.

I have the floor standing and tall Stanley cabinets which are great and very sturdy.

Unfortunately, they don't make them anymore which is a pity as I'd like another tall cabinet.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Are these of any use?

Seems rather cheap mind.

https://adexa.co.uk/index.php?route=product/search&search=tool cabinet&description=true


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link
I have looked at several like this - there seems to be quite a lot out there that are very similar, just branded differently. Whilst the price seems very good, I'm alwats a little sceptical when things are offererd with such high discounts. I have also seem pretty awful reviews of versions of this type of unit


----------

